# good day on the rock



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

went to the rock for a few hours today landed 8 lost 4 ...all fish came on jig and maggots about 3 feet down... some of the hits barely pulled down the float...heres a few pics


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

River was fire today.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Hoping it’s on fire again tomorrow morning!


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Yup. lots of fish. Managed to land 7 lost 4. Three of the 7 were huge females all at the 28 inch mark. Threw them back eventually kept a small 24 inch female for some spawn for my Michigan adventures in April. All fish came on clean marabou jigs.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yea I kept one jack and one hen for the smoker...haven't made any in a while
spawn should be ready to go tomorrow


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

I struck out on the rocky this morning. Only the second time I’ve ever fished there for chrome. Still learning the river. Saw a couple guys catch


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Went 4 for 7 today from 4:15-5:30pm, happy hour! Then nothing from 5:30-6:45 when the cold front come through. White 1/32oz marabou jig tipped with a gulp minnow. The river seems to be loaded this year, it's going to be a great Spring!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

went again on saturday for a while landed 7 lost 5....had another 8-10 takedowns that i didnt get a hook into and one male that was a beautiful fish in the 30 inch range..





































had to use the guy next to me's net as his was bigger than mine to land it ..
pic doesnt do the color of the last fish it was awesome


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

grrrrrrrrr sorry first two pics are the same pic i loaded it twice by mistake


----------

